# cheap but good bolt action .223



## kmaysob (Nov 23, 2006)

im soon to be in the market for a cheap but good .223 bolt action rifle. i dont wanna spend more than about $300 any recommendations are appreciated


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Used Remington 700 ADL


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Unless you are set on a bolt action rifle,... I'd consider a NEF/H&R handi rifle. If you are not familier with them, they are single shot break action rifles available in many calibers. They are usually sold in a package with scope and case and usually retail between $200-250.

I needed an inexpensive .223 for varmit hunting in PA (semi-auto rifles are not legal), so I bought the handi rifle in .223. It came with a Tasco scope which is ok, not great, but with surplus ammo, it will shoot 1" groups at 100 yards.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Stevens Mod 200


----------

